# Be careful. Warning



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Well we dodged a real bullet here this week. I will let the picture tell the story.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Lucky it wasn't worse, what piece of equipment is that?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

A timer for my lights.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Expensive brand?


----------



## 71xlch (Jan 9, 2015)

What type of lights? Seen that happen when people have a large inductive load on a timer that is not designed to handle inductive loads (most of the time its metal halide).


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

What caused it to burn up like that?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

It was a name brand timer with one 160 watt LED and two 13 watt compact flourescent fixtures. I think salt spray may have been the problem.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn! Lucky


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

scary stuff!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I showed up at the house just in time for Frank to show me the remains. 

How is the shrimp doing Michael?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

He seems better. Did a 50% water change on him.


----------

